# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Weirdest Lucid Dream I have ever had in my whole life.

## Far

I dreamed that I was in a white room with, like 20 people in it. I heard my phone ringing and somebody called me saying: "YOU'RE DREAMING!" I instantly went into the Lucid Dream state. 

Now everyone at the room, Just looked at me with a swirly face and then I woke up. I was scared, However I knew the number that the guy in my dream called me so I wrote it up on my Dream Journal (i had nowhere else to put it.)

I tried calling him out of curiosity, He answered saying: "YOU'RE DREAMING!" again. Then whoever that was, he grunted a little and then hung up.

Seriously. This was the weirdest lucid dream I have ever had. I don't even want to think about that guy.

----------


## gab

Welcome to Dreamviews, Far!

Hey, your phone got you lucid! Good stuff.

_*Moved to Lucid Experiences_

----------


## Sacred Arboretum

uh..... that is..... the single creepiest thing........ ever.......

----------


## redarx

wait, did you call this guy in real life? or was it a FA. im confused. If it was real life, then that's some real spooky stuff!~

----------


## redarx

This needs to be added here man! http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-view...st-things.html

----------


## EnT

Congrats on remembering the number. That's a pretty big thing - I've never remembered something as detailed as that in a dream. Oh, and I'm with redarx. You dialed that number in your dream, right - not real life?

----------


## Ecman

I just hope people in your dream didn't look like those on Aphex Twin's "windowlicker" video.

----------


## Far

I called him in real life, yes. I can remember most things from my dream.

----------


## elucid

sucks that it was that short of a dream

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Proof that someone can invade your dreams and they are awake and you are asleep, it's called telepathy.

----------


## BjStrife

Uh... what?  :Uhm:

----------


## Sacred Arboretum

> Proof that someone can invade your dreams and they are awake and you are asleep, it's called telepathy.



I don't think we can be sure that that was the exact scenario but maybe.... definitely very creepy and I have no idea what to make of this. 0.o

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> I don't think we can be sure that that was the exact scenario but maybe.... definitely very creepy and I have no idea what to make of this. 0.o



Yes maybe, and read on telepathy online, it explains how it happens etc. sounds exactly like it.

----------


## Far

i had another lucid dream like this, however. he doesn't say "YOU'RE DREAMING" he says "HELLO, YOU SHOULD WAKE UP NOW."

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Omg lol

----------


## Jamal

Is anyone else a bit skeptical of this story?

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Is anyone else a bit skeptical of this story?



Well if it is a joke, i can still see a possibility to it.

----------

